# FS/FT: Torpedo Barbs, Electric Blue Jack Dempsey's, Geophagus, Clown Loaches.



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright so I'm helping a friend find new homes for some of his fish as he'd like to go back to cichlids. So on that we'd be willing to consider trades for healthy medium-large Malawi cichlids. Haps mostly, but anything really colorful. Groups would be nice as well.

What we have to re-home....

12 medium clown loaches, thick, active and healthy 4-6 inches in size would be my best guess. They make a nice herd in a large tank and grew up together. Asking 200$. Willing to part out.

5 geophagus surinamensis, 4 smaller ones, one larger. I'd say around 3+ inches for the smaller and 5+ for the larger. Pending

3 Electric blue jack dempsey's, hand picked the most vibrant blue ones he could find. Very beautiful. Around 4 inches. 30$ each.

The sizes should be pretty close give or take a tiny bit, as it's been a while since he got them and I've seen them. He is located in Langley for pick up. And I can send pictures on request.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Prices lowered bump


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

whats your number?


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

You need to empty out your PM cause it indicates that No member is allowed to contact you unless you delete all your msg's inside your PM Box.

Any chance you can pm me with your contact information?.

Thanks in advance fellow member.


----------



## jorom31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd you regarding Geos twice. I think your PM box is full.
Any contact numbers that we can reach you? Tnx


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Mail box cleared out. Sorry about that, feel free to pm me and I will get back to you asap.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Would you take a full 45 gallon setup with fish or a fluval fx5 in trade for all the fish except the jacks? Give me a text if interested Kevin @ 6042023781


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Weekend Bump


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay, I've finally got plenty of pictures of all the fish. So if anyone is interested in setting a up a time to pick up some fish, or would like to see some pictures. Please Email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

SO I've attached a bunch of photo's I was given of them. All taken yesterday. The barbs where bigger then I thought!


----------



## kpsaila (Jul 28, 2013)

ebdj still available?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, Barbs are pending. Rest is still available. I apologies for me not being around lately, but this week and next are perfect if anyone wants to pick anything up.


----------



## kpsaila (Jul 28, 2013)

please call me at 250 812 6036. Id like to pick up the ebjd as well as perhaps half of the clowns.
thanks, kevin


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My dad will probably be interested in some clown loaches. I'll let him know and PM you if he's up for coming by.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

My friend is back in town so these guys need to go! Still have the group of clown loaches and the EBJD. Sorry to all those that PM'ed me before, but now they can be picked up almost anytime.


----------

